# ( SOCC) Southwest Ohio Cat Club?



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

After some talkings with a few of the local guys, was thinking about the possibility of forming a Catfish Club for the SW part of the state since there doesnt really seem to be any in the region. Area would be from CJ, CC, Cowan, Acton, EF, GMR, WW, LMR and Ohio Rivers. IE. fish from natural settings and not Pay ponds. Was thinking about a small friendly group of tourneys, some shore and some boat, and monthly meetings, a simple website and becoming a spokesgroup for catfish conservation within the area regarding area clean ups, catfish regulations, commercial netters and future stockings.
Not sure of the details but looking to see who might be interested and if we get enough folks, would try to throw together a meeting in a few weeks.
If interested, please reply....or send me a PM. 

Thanks, Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet. I am so glad you took the ball on this one. I can help out a ton, but you know how screwed up my schedule is sometimes. 

Bink and Tom have a great club going w/ the Ohio Hills club and maybe we could do that, although to a minor degree.

We've got all winter to do this.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea, start small and it will grow..The Ohio Hills club stared very small, now they have quite a few members.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

If there is anything I can do to help out, please ask. Once you guys get everything going, let me know and I'll sign the club up as a qualifier for the 2008 Ohio Catfish Classic.

Feel Free to call me at (330) 874-4455.
Jeff


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap Mark, I agree start small and grow.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I would be interested, conservation and education would be great for the sport. My time is a bit limited but I would be willing to host meetings, link to my website for the flyfishing aspect of catfishing and any promotion I can do for the club. S


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

sounds good.... it would be nice to have a chapter around this area.... anything I can do to help with design work or website design just let me know.... it would look good on an application for a job to have some pro-bono work experience, etc....


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds Great to me too! I have one of those cushy government jobs, so when im not swamped with school I could help out a lot. Ive been thinking about hosting some more "informal" cat tourneys around here. Let me know what you need I am IN!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

im definately in im sure steve will be too. let me know if you need me to do anything mark


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

sounds like a good idea. i actually thought about something along those lines last year, only not just catfish but just fishing in general. i am sure anglers of other species are just as concerned as us catfishermen in SW Ohio about loss of access on the rivers/promoting new access, clean ups, conservation, pollution, etc. dont know how much help i can be but i'm in


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang, I guess we've already got enough people to start something up!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll bet you fellers can make it work! g'luck!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone else?? Im suprised only the handful of folks I know replied here. anyone from the Cinci area interested? At this point it should be the Dayton /Springfield club.

I have this posted on some other boards so Ill see what types of response we get before announcing where the first startup meeting will be.
Im looking at the first week of Dec though.
Stay tuned...
BTW, Tried for some flatties today, on the GMR, water was up 1.5 feet, fairly clear and up to 53 degrees, nada........not a bite in 4 hrs.

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure some of the Cincy guys would do this, however alot of those folks already fish bigger tourneys. I think once word spreads those fellas will show intrest.

I'd like to target some of the guys that may be intemidated by the big tourneys (and big entry fees) as well as some of the folks who may just be getting into small tourney fishing (sort of like we are).


----------

